# Jewel Successfully Bred!



## zwilford88 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone I am brand new to the site, My name is Zach.

Today my Jewel Cichlids finally laid eggs. The male has already fertilized them.

What is the best method, move them as eggs or move them when they hatch? I want most to survive but I do not want the other Cichlids to eat them. What should I do with the eggs and parents?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

You'll want to repost this in either General African or West African, since they're not Malawi cichlids


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

what other cichlid is in with them? i wont want to move them too much that will stress out the parents. i will remove the eggs and set the air bubble on low to move the water over eggs abit. or wait until there are at free swimming stage n move them to the growout tank. if you remove just the eggs your jewels will spawn again in a week or two.


----------



## zwilford88 (Jan 5, 2011)

Theres quite a few other cichlids in the tank, I may just do what you said and move the fry after they hatch until they are bigger, Im expecting for only a few to make it because of the other fish :fish:


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

zwilford88 said:


> Theres quite a few other cichlids in the tank, I may just do what you said and move the fry after they hatch until they are bigger, Im expecting for only a few to make it because of the other fish :fish:


the jewels are great parents. i dont think the other cichlid will come to close to them or their fry if they the same as the jewels. jewels are very aggressive when they have **** a friend of mine so a pair in his 55 gallon they took half the tank when they breed n have ****. to bad for his convict pair their fins got tear up going into the jewels terr. n try to eat the ****.


----------



## zwilford88 (Jan 5, 2011)

ok cool, I have this giant tree like thing in the tank with caves and stuff and they took it over because the eggs are attached to the back. they should be ok then because there is alot of places to hide the fry.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

actually they will start to move their fry from place to place to confuse predator or tankmate.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

you wont have to move them the parents are usually extremely protective most should survive


----------

